# Kaksi patukkaa kaakaotäytteellä



## Moosmutzie

Hello,

I have translated the legal denomination for a food product "Bakery product. Two bars filled with cocoa" into Finnish "      Leipomotuote. Kaksi patukkaa kaakaotäytteellä."
I'd be happy if anybody could confirm that this translation is ok, or else make a correction.


Thanks in advance for all of your contributions!


----------



## sakvaka

That seems OK to me.


----------



## Moosmutzie

Thanks a lot, sakvaka!!


----------



## nasu

"Kaksi patukkaa kaakaotäytteellä" is a literal translation of "two bars with cocoa filling". That is not fluent Finnish.

Use this instead: kaksi kaakaotäytepatukkaa.


----------

